# Heres a Question for those in the Billing Dept..



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

Alrighty, before i explain how i have always interpreted this and billed this type of site i would like to see what some of you come up with as a total; unfortunately am having problems with my "prime" contractor who says my bills are wrong (normally id ask the person who bid the jobs originally but he left the company and it is the secretary telling me this.. and this is the first time these jobs have been billed for a snow total over 10 & 12" respectively)

I only need to figure out the price to charge for plowing according to these worksheets for the two jobs below (dont worry about the walks, salt etc)

Lets say 20.5" of snow fell: give me the price for "plow entire lot" on the big job (job 1) & "plow" on the small job (job 2)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's early for me, and I need coffee


I would say it's ur 12 price plus the per inch after 12.

Those other lines shouldnt be filled in, it confuses the bill.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2110808 said:


> It's early for me, and I need coffee
> 
> I would say it's ur 12 price plus the per inch after 12.
> 
> Those other lines shouldnt be filled in, it confuses the bill.


On the way.









Hard to read what you have,


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow, that looks complicated. Glad we're 100 percent seasonal. Good luck with the math and the discussions with your customers.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

The way my math works for 20.5 inches of snow I'm seeing $2,760 for job 1 and $5,985 for #2


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

X2 on confusion. 
although I am sitting with a coffee. I would think the highest inch amount plus the "each additional" inch $$.

my by the storm accounts look like 1/2 of your simpler bill
Don't know why (I suppose there is a reason) for a separate column for plowing and shoveling. If it's a 7" storm, wouldn't u still be doing both?
Also, once I go over 12", it is a "Blizzard Clause" The $$ charged is at my discretion depending on the quantity of snow, weight of snow and duration of storm. We don't get of those around here (maybe one every couple of years) so its really easy to say, we got 15" of snow...so I added the 12" and the 3".


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I woke up with a headache and just about every commuter had their high beams on during my lot checks, so I am going back to bed...$6635, $3096 but if I were the customer I would argue too cause headache.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm not even going to attempt to determine the actual charge, but personally I'd tell you to shove it if you tried billing me like that. 

Second, the bottom of the second pic says it will be plowed continually every 2-3". So why in God's green earth do you have any pricing over and above 2-3"?

First pic....does that mean it is $350\inch, so 20" would be $7,000? Or does it mean $350 plus some magical per inch price that doesn't seem to be listed?

Second pic....what does 12"+ (per inch) mean? 

Last question: Does it really take you 33% longer to plow an additional 2" of snow?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bid at round numbers man, good grief!!!! I add it up in a couple hours. Final numbers will depend on how it was plowed. Did all the snow fall and got plowed once? Or did it get plowed continuously at 3"?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Should be getting billed for max inched 10and one was 12 
Then add up the extra inches u said 20.5 so the difference times the per inch price add that to the 12 inch price will do math later but that how've done it


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

So many different ways to do this calculation with different answers...
The cheapest of which would be $6110,$3096


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

I don't bill that way but it's not complicated. #1 $2435 + 10 x $350 = $5935
#2 $ 1496 + 8 x $158 = $2760

DID I WIN???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;2110810 said:


> On the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had my coffee........Jamaica Blue Mountain..............and I still can't figure it oot.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2110824 said:


> I'm not even going to attempt to determine the actual charge, but personally I'd tell you to shove it if you tried billing me like that.
> 
> Second, the bottom of the second pic says it will be plowed continually every 2-3". So why in God's green earth do you have any pricing over and above 2-3"?
> 
> ...


Mark, there are a few NSPs that price this way, it's by the storm, which is defined (by them) as continual snowfall with less than 2 hours stoppage. If the snow lasts more than 24 hours, the storm total states over at hour 24....if you get 3 inches, the snow stops for an hour and 50 minutes then you get 2 more inches, you would bill the 4-6. If the snow had stopped for 2 hours 1 minute, you would bill the 2-4 and the 0-2 figure both.

The one NSP that I am willing to work for prices some of its sites like this - you bill the per inch charge for each inch in excess of the highest tier. So for the big lot you would bill 8.01-10 for $2435 plus 350/inch for the 10 inches in excess of that tier (one could argue 11 but personally I would bill 10) so you would have $2435+$3500= $5,935 (math in my head was wrong the first time)

The second site, the way I read that now that I look at it again, if you get 12+ you bill by the inch, not just the excess, so 20 inches X $158 = 3,160


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok, guys have already done the math, or can do it with more info. After looking closer we really need to know how it was plowed. If plowed every 3or4 inches was it salted each time? Full or partial app? We're sidewalks done each time? Plowed all at once 1 time? Really need more info to give you an exact billing number. 
The tiered pricing is fine, though I'd bury the walks price into the lot price for one nice set of whole round numbers. I'd also do away with the partial pricing, if I go give you service your getting serviced and billed.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshwater;2110903 said:


> Ok, guys have already done the math, or can do it with more info. After looking closer we really need to know how it was plowed. If plowed every 3or4 inches was it salted each time? Full or partial app? We're sidewalks done each time? Plowed all at once 1 time? Really need more info to give you an exact billing number.
> The tiered pricing is fine, though I'd bury the walks price into the lot price for one nice set of whole round numbers. I'd also do away with the partial pricing, if I go give you service your getting serviced and billed.


With pricing like this it doesn't matter how many times it was serviced.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JimMarshall;2110910 said:


> With pricing like this it doesn't matter how many times it was serviced.


It's does Jim. Here's the break down.
I did numbers for all services in contract, I calculated at 20". 
Per push I went by 5 plows at 4".
Lot 1, salted with each service, 4 partial 1 full salt, and dock salted each time plowed. $9225....... price with 1 salt at end $7185.......
Price per event, plowed and salted in any order but billed based on what fell.
$7135........

Lot 2, per push same 20" and 5 plows.
Salt each time $5490.....
Salt once at end $3870.......

Per event plowed and salted in any order, billed based on what fell. $4046.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2110824 said:


> Second, the bottom of the second pic says it will be plowed continually every 2-3". So why in God's green earth do you have any pricing over and above 2-3"?


x2

a 2-3" trigger, you should never be plowing 5" 0r 20"
as you would be plowing every time there is 2-3".

This per push not incremental.

you charge X to clear the lot once 2-3" has acclimated.

who cares what some NSP wants.

Does the op have a signed contract with the #'s on it or are we
writing the contract as we go?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2110958 said:


> x2
> 
> a 2-3" trigger, you should never be plowing 5" 0r 20"
> as you would be plowing every time there is 2-3".
> ...


Last superbowl Sunday we got 16.5 inches. I had 4 business closed on sun that stayed closed on Mon (called me sun). I plowed all 4 Mon night 16+ inches all at once. Wish I could have plowed my whole route once, with the winds plowing multiple times was worthless. To me plowing over and over is to keep business open and accessible. There's a place for the higher tier pricing in the contract.

Tiers should be every 4-6 inches, not every 2 inches.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Freshwater;2110967 said:


> Last superbowl Sunday we got 16.5 inches. I had 4 business closed on sun that stayed closed on Mon (called me sun). I plowed all 4 Mon night 16+ inches all at once. Wish I could have plowed my whole route once, with the winds plowing multiple times was worthless. To me plowing over and over is to keep business open and accessible. There's a place for the higher tier pricing in the contract.
> 
> Tiers should be every 4-6 inches, not every 2 inches.


so riddle me this.

at 2-3" trigger you charge x. 
You charged how mulch to push the 16" all at once?
Which took you x times longer that if you plowed it 4-5 times at 3".
remember they were closed so you didn't have to do your best , just remove the bulk.
time management. equipment management.

second part of the riddle, 
Why would the business want any amount over 3" on the lot when the doors are open? You would never be pushing anything over 3" as long as they are open.

so the incremental could only come in to effect when they are closed and then your going to wait for 16" , 36" or whatever to be on the ground before you clear the lot , this is hard on equipment. and and it takes mulch longer do do.

the whole tier thing is great for cold calls wanting service after a storm.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Freshwater;2110944 said:


> It's does Jim. Here's the break down.
> I did numbers for all services in contract, I calculated at 20".
> Per push I went by 5 plows at 4".
> Lot 1, salted with each service, 4 partial 1 full salt, and dock salted each time plowed. $9225....... price with 1 salt at end $7185.......
> ...


No, it doesn't, assuming this is priced the way I think it is. It's by the inch per event whether you are there 1x or 10x.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Is this per event or per push pricing? Isn't that the question that needs to be answered first?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

SnoFarmer;2110978 said:


> so riddle me this.
> 
> at 2-3" trigger you charge x.
> You charged how mulch to push the 16" all at once?
> ...


As I've said, if this is the same situation I've seen before, this isn't tiered per push, it's tiered per event. Ie on the bigger lot of they get 9 inches of snow in a storm they're paying you $2435 to plow that lot whether you do it in 1 9 inch push, 2 4.5 inch pushes, 3 3 inch pushes, 4 2 inch pushes or 9 1 inch pushes. You keep the lot cleared per their trigger info and at the end of the storm you see how much accumulation you had and how much $$$$ they're paying for that storm.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2110978 said:


> so riddle me this.
> 
> at 2-3" trigger you charge x.
> You charged how mulch to push the 16" all at once?
> ...


My final plow you couldn't tell what I touched from what I hadnt. They all looked the same.

As stated I plow over and over to keep business open.

16" was no problem, it was real light hence the blowing, though that's tops I'd want to do at once. If it was heavier multiple plows would have been necessary, though blowing would have been far less of an issue.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;2110990 said:


> Is this per event or per push pricing? Isn't that the question that needs to be answered first?


That's a silly question.

Why bother knowing the question before answering it?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2110999 said:


> That's a silly question.
> 
> Why bother knowing the question before answering it?


Mark, having an accurate idea of the question takes all the fun out of giving a wrong answer.

I'm trying to practice being wrong for when I get home to the wife after work.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JimMarshall;2110991 said:


> As I've said, if this is the same situation I've seen before, this isn't tiered per push, it's tiered per event. Ie on the bigger lot of they get 9 inches of snow in a storm they're paying you $2435 to plow that lot whether you do it in 1 9 inch push, 2 4.5 inch pushes, 3 3 inch pushes, 4 2 inch pushes or 9 1 inch pushes. You keep the lot cleared per their trigger info and at the end of the storm you see how much accumulation you had and how much $$$$ they're paying for that storm.


As I calculated that way too. 
I agree were missing a lot of info.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JimMarshall;2111003 said:


> Mark, having an accurate idea of the question takes all the fun out of giving a wrong answer.
> 
> I'm trying to practice being wrong for when I get home to the wife after work.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Good thing the OP isn't a newbie.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Silverstreak;2110803 said:


> Alrighty, before i explain how i have always interpreted this and billed this type of site i would like to see what some of you come up with as a total; unfortunately am having problems with my "prime" contractor who says my bills are wrong (normally id ask the person who bid the jobs originally but he left the company and it is the secretary telling me this.. and this is the first time these jobs have been billed for a snow total over 10 & 12" respectively)
> 
> I only need to figure out the price to charge for plowing according to these worksheets for the two jobs below (dont worry about the walks, salt etc)
> 
> Lets say 20.5" of snow fell: give me the price for "plow entire lot" on the big job (job 1) & "plow" on the small job (job 2)


Pics relabeled wrong

Since you are ONLY asking about plow the entire lot. ( NO walks or ice control) my best guess is (rounding) 5900 for job 1 and 2500 for job 2.

I hope that's not the invoices but rather the cheat sheet for internal use only.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I always try to operate under the K.I.S.S, method.

It looks like others like to make it as complected as they can.
This always leads down the road to 'issues".
jmo.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

SnoFarmer;2111013 said:


> I always try to operate under the K.I.S.S, method.
> 
> It looks like others like to make it as complected as they can.
> This always leads down the road to 'issues".
> jmo.


I totally agree. My tiered contracts are not that complicated. We go by the official report on totals, and it's billed per event no matter how I choose to handle the storm.

I really hate arguing with friends based on other people's idiocy. Those contracts are a mess.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Freshwater;2111031 said:


> We go by the official report on totals, and it's billed per event no matter how I choose to handle the storm.
> .


That wont necessarily work in every situation either... For instance, the area I used cover is rather large, yet is all referred to as Holland, with Holland mailing addresses. Depending on how the wonderful winds blow and how much moisture is in the air, really depends on how much snow falls on one end of town vs the other in many events in our area. There were many times I would have to service a bank lot we plowed on one end of town, while less then 10 miles away at their other branch, on the other side of town, there was nothing. Farther more, the NOAA site was just a few miles farther south of the first location and may have more or less, again depending on how the winds were blowing. For me, I measure 3 random spots in the lot and get my average. Then again, I don't bill in increments.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Guess this thread replaces lettuceman's thread.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Freshwater;2111031 said:


> I totally agree. My tiered contracts are not that complicated. We go by the official report on totals, and it's billed per event no matter how I choose to handle the storm.
> 
> I really hate arguing with friends based on other people's idiocy. Those contracts are a mess.


Like Plowtoy said, that doesn't work with me either. My only "by the storm" account is in a city. Its a big truck dealership. The wind there is crazy. All the snow from the top of the 15-20 bay garage often blows to the front of the building so, I get out a measure in 3 or 4 spots. They have cameras everywhere so if they really wanted to *****...which they never would...they could pull up the video tape and see me measuring. I am sure that if I went by official reports for the city, I would be getting screwed (taking the snow from a 60 or 70K sq ft building where I don't plow the roof and adding it to the lot that I do). It only takes me a couple of minutes while I am plowing and I don't have to pay for totals. 
Contracts are definitely a mess. Most property mgrs./business owners just wanna know he bottom line. Nice and simple. For my "by the storm" contract, I have 5 depth ranges plus sand only price. All are by the storm, service it once...rock on. Service it 5 times....gotta $uck. It all works out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;2111057 said:


> Guess this thread replaces lettuceman's thread.


Not until this becomes a sticky.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;2111057 said:


> Guess this thread replaces lettuceman's thread.


Lolololololol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2111081 said:


> Not until this becomes a sticky.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

guys run into the per plow and inch price. its like,I plowed 20 inches over 5 plows so do I bill 5 plows or 20 inches? So just figure out the per plow price and that's it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;2111093 said:


> guys run into the per plow and inch price. its like,I plowed 20 inches over 5 plows so do I bill 5 plows or 20 inches? So just figure out the per plow price and that's it.


Wait, wait one second Mister, you trying to say 2+6+4+7+1 is 20 or that 3+4+3+6+4 is 20 or maybe 5+1+6+2+3+3 is 20....so confused.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2111097 said:


> Wait, wait one second Mister, you trying to say 2+6+4+7+1 is 20 or that 3+4+3+6+4 is 20 or maybe 5+1+6+2+3+3 is 20....so confused.


unless your in Canada, it 50 cm


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

where's shovel money to figure this out.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

So you guys don't raise your price when you get more snow? Seasonals not withstanding.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Completely understand now my friend


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

silverstreak;2110803 said:


> alrighty, before i explain how i have always interpreted this and billed this type of site i would like to see what some of you come up with as a total; unfortunately am having problems with my "prime" contractor who says my bills are wrong (normally id ask the person who bid the jobs originally but he left the company and it is the secretary telling me this.. And this is the first time these jobs have been billed for a snow total over 10 & 12" respectively)
> 
> i only need to figure out the price to charge for plowing according to these worksheets for the two jobs below (dont worry about the walks, salt etc)
> 
> lets say 20.5" of snow fell: Give me the price for "plow entire lot" on the big job (job 1) & "plow" on the small job (job 2)


$6,195, $2,918.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Freshwater;2111103 said:


> So you guys don't raise your price when you get more snow? Seasonals not withstanding.


As the snow depth increases so does my prices.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

32vld;2111110 said:


> As the snow depth increases so does my prices.]


I thought you gave the old folks a per push price with X as a trigger.
Now your saying you charge them by the inch?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

32vld;2111110 said:


> As the snow depth increases so does my prices.


That's incremental pricing.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

well, i ended up having guys at both jobs the entire time, about 17 hours, i think my trucks & skid loaders made 40-something an hour after all that, then minus the 20-30 dollar an hour driver & operators which is why i am FIGHTING tooth and nail for the whopping 400 dollar difference ive never worked for so cheap in my life, usually try to keep everything a nice easy 100 per hour soo minus operator fuel and 4400 in insurance and wahoo...


anyhow they are both different, the small job is simple, 20.5" times 158 "per inch" = $3239

she is trying to tell me i take a 10-12 price (1496) then do the math of 20.5"-12.1 = 8.4" difference then times the 8.4 x 158 = 1327.2 and add that to the 1496 = $2823 this creative stuff is for the birds i worked at brickman its where i learned hoiw to bid snow 20 years ago, always done it my way billed 100s of bills in 2002, 2007, 2010, 2011 the same way, when you break the increments down ...my way is an increase of 558 to plow the next 2 inch increment her way drops 4 dollars (4 dollars less than the 320 for the 8-10 to the 10-120) to 316 for the next increment WHY SHOULD YOU GET PAID LESS TO PLOW MORE should be noted shes young and has never billed a storm over 10" before on any jobs so this is new to her but of course she tells me its "her way"

worth fighting all the way to court?? haha


Big Job is TOTALLY different verbage, it has your 8-10" price of $2435 then it says 350 "PER INCH OVER" 10" so 20.5-10 is 10.5 x 350 = 3675 + the 2435 = $6110 

agreed it could be "implied" a few different ways but to screw yourself out of money on a blizzard we all lost trucks and equipment on so the buildings could look pretty for monday is dumb, she could bill the way to put more money in both our pockets but isnt...really think the customer is going to be like "hey you billed me wrong its supposed to be this complicated mess of adding and subtracting bla bla" i dont think so, they were happy


----------



## SnowMT (Jan 12, 2011)

Silverstreak;2111217 said:


> well, i ended up having guys at both jobs the entire time, about 17 hours, i think my trucks & skid loaders made 40-something an hour after all that, then minus the 20-30 dollar an hour driver & operators which is why i am FIGHTING tooth and nail for the whopping 400 dollar difference ive never worked for so cheap in my life, usually try to keep everything a nice easy 100 per hour soo minus operator fuel and 4400 in insurance and wahoo...
> 
> anyhow they are both different, the small job is simple, 20.5" times 158 "per inch" = $3239
> 
> ...


Seems way to complicated.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Silverstreak;2111217 said:


> well, i ended up having guys at both jobs the entire time, about 17 hours, i think my trucks & skid loaders made 40-something an hour after all that, then minus the 20-30 dollar an hour driver & operators which is why i am FIGHTING tooth and nail for the whopping 400 dollar difference ive never worked for so cheap in my life, usually try to keep everything a nice easy 100 per hour soo minus operator fuel and 4400 in insurance and wahoo...
> 
> anyhow they are both different, the small job is simple, 20.5" times 158 "per inch" = $3239
> 
> ...


Now I need a drink.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Silverstreak;2111217 said:


> well, i ended up having guys at both jobs the entire time, about 17 hours, i think my trucks & skid loaders made 40-something an hour after all that, then minus the 20-30 dollar an hour driver & operators which is why i am FIGHTING tooth and nail for the whopping 400 dollar difference ive never worked for so cheap in my life, usually try to keep everything a nice easy 100 per hour soo minus operator fuel and 4400 in insurance and wahoo...
> 
> anyhow they are both different, the small job is simple, 20.5" times 158 "per inch" = $3239
> 
> ...


What the crap are you talking about???? Both lots are bid the same way, big lot starts the per inch after 10", small lot after 12". She's absolutely right...... Your contract is all over the place, Brickman taught you how to bid????? I've been arguing this all day....

I apologize fellas, I'm out!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I try to keep my monthly invoice time down to 2 hrs.
It cuts into my plow site time...


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

i didnt make any of the prices up, its their bid sheets i need to follow for billing, thats all too complicated i agree

if hourly big job would have been $7700 and small job $4550 and easier to figure out 

you can never make too much money doing snow so why would you side with her and miss out on 400 dollars after i said i was there for the entire storm? i guess its exciting to see others fail


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Silverstreak;2111295 said:


> i didnt make any of the prices up, its their bid sheets i need to follow for billing, thats all too complicated i agree
> 
> if hourly big job would have been $7700 and small job $4550 and easier to figure out
> 
> you can never make too much money doing snow so why would you side with her and miss out on 400 dollars after i said i was there for the entire storm? i guess its exciting to see others fail


You don't even understand what you signed. Those are not hourly contracts, those are incremental contracts. Best of luck to you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Who is they


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Maybe the employees were not as productive the last 10hrs as they were the first 7?
17hrs straight.
Maybe they were mismanaged and they milked it?
Maybe the equipment was inadequate to clear the lot in a time that would allow for a profit?

Are you a sub for brickman?


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

my gosh 

no i am a sub for a small but growing landscaping company here in bucks county pa north of philly

and they are small retail strip malls, plowing with the storm (which lasted 8pm friday night until 3 am sunday morning) was smarter then letting it pile up, also the one strip center had stores that tried to stay open saturday, so had to keep a bobcat, truck & shoveler there for that reason) 

had 3 shifts of guys so fatigue was not an issue 

my other 2 jobs were hourly through a different landscape contractor and came to a little over $10,000 each all said and done because again the prop manager wanted equipment running the whole storm

thanks everyone for your opinions!


----------



## oarwhat (Nov 29, 2005)

Silverstreak;2111217 said:


> well, i ended up having guys at both jobs the entire time, about 17 hours, i think my trucks & skid loaders made 40-something an hour after all that, then minus the 20-30 dollar an hour driver & operators which is why i am FIGHTING tooth and nail for the whopping 400 dollar difference ive never worked for so cheap in my life, usually try to keep everything a nice easy 100 per hour soo minus operator fuel and 4400 in insurance and wahoo...
> 
> anyhow they are both different, the small job is simple, 20.5" times 158 "per inch" = $3239
> 
> ...


Uh what did he say???????? WOW I mean WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Now I understand how CityToe did $50k in billing in a 2 day storm.

Just confuse the crap out of them so no one really knows what is being billed.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Silverstreak;2111217 said:


> well, i ended up having guys at both jobs the entire time, about 17 hours, i think my trucks & skid loaders made 40-something an hour after all that, then minus the 20-30 dollar an hour driver & operators which is why i am FIGHTING tooth and nail for the whopping 400 dollar difference ive never worked for so cheap in my life, usually try to keep everything a nice easy 100 per hour soo minus operator fuel and 4400 in insurance and wahoo...
> 
> anyhow they are both different, the small job is simple, 20.5" times 158 "per inch" = $3239
> 
> ...


I agree with how you think it should be billed, but it's worded badly. The wording should state if totals are over 12" then pricing is $158/inch for the total number of inches/event.

See if she will split the difference with you and pay $200 of the $400 you want. Otherwise let it go, it's not worth fighting over that little bit. Then make sure your wording cannot be confused on your price sheet.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Freshwater;2111268 said:


> What the crap are you talking about???? Both lots are bid the same way, big lot starts the per inch after 10", small lot after 12". She's absolutely right...... Your contract is all over the place,





Freshwater;2111300 said:


> You don't even understand what you signed. .... those are incremental contracts. Best of luck to you.


Exactly that. The per inch price starts once the caps are reached.

So either you let the hours worked get out of control. Or now being that you know how the prices work. You have three options. Cut hours, tell them you need more money, get someone else you are out of there.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's pretty cut and dry for me as when I looked at it agreed with the clients math.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Mr.Markus;2111270 said:


> I try to keep my monthly invoice time down to 2 hrs.
> It cuts into my plow site time...


That would be nice. Maybe if I had 100% seasonal


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

4 pages of simple math, oh lord.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstreak;2111217 said:


> well, i ended up having guys at both jobs the entire time, about 17 hours, i think my trucks & skid loaders made 40-something an hour after all that, then minus the 20-30 dollar an hour driver & operators which is why i am FIGHTING tooth and nail for the whopping 400 dollar difference ive never worked for so cheap in my life, usually try to keep everything a nice easy 100 per hour soo minus operator fuel and 4400 in insurance and wahoo...
> 
> anyhow they are both different, the small job is simple, 20.5" times 158 "per inch" = $3239
> 
> ...


$6110 & $3239....that's what I got from your original post for totals. Your post above just gives me a headache.



oarwhat;2111326 said:


> Uh what did he say???????? WOW I mean WOW!!!!!!


lol....ditto



Mark Oomkes;2111330 said:


> Just confuse the crap out of them so no one really knows what is being billed.


LOL!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

This feels a bit like a common core math problem.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Longae29;2111579 said:


> This feels a bit like a common core math problem.


LMAO I was going to say the same thing.

I got $6,110 for 20.5 inches on the first math problem. Do I need to show my work?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Longae29;2111579 said:


> This feels a bit like a common core math problem.


Beat me to it.



dlcs;2111593 said:


> LMAO I was going to say the same thing.
> 
> I got $6,110 for 20.5 inches on the first math problem. *Do I need to show my work?*


As long as your self esteem leads you to feel you have the right answer, you don't need to.

OP, does the gravitational pull of a full moon ad anything to your pricing?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I just read the whole thing. Where's the Tylenol and coffee.


----------



## SnowMT (Jan 12, 2011)

Randall Ave;2111677 said:


> I just read the whole thing. Where's the Tylenol and coffee.


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

You could graph this and easily visualize it.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

shooterm;2111863 said:


> You could graph this and easily visualize it.


Just a example you could have increments with price x inches. Once it its max increment you plot at $350 x 1".


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Flip a coin with her,winner gets their price.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;2111936 said:


> Flip a coin with her,winner gets their price.


Could you graph that please?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;2111974 said:


> Could you graph that please?


Better,video


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Job one - $350x10.5inches+2435(the up to 10 price)=$6110 for that storm.

Job two - $158x8.5(inches over 12")+$1496(the up to 11.99" price)=$2839 for that storm.

Not confusing to me.... Simple math.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

wilsonsground;2112722 said:


> Job one - $350x10.5inches+2435(the up to 10 price)=$6110 for that storm.
> 
> Job two - $158x8.5(inches over 12")+$1496(the up to 11.99" price)=$2839 for that storm.
> 
> Not confusing to me.... Simple math.


Except you got the equation wrong Copernicus.


----------



## paid4 (Feb 23, 2015)

Im still trying to figure out how there was only 17 hours of plowing? I had 32 and that didnt include final clean up on two sites and there was three of us on one site, two on the other


----------

